# [RISOLTO] Errore al boot - udevd

## Elbryan

ciao..

non ricordo che ho fatto (sicuramente emerge -avuDN world con emerge --sync) ma da ora al boot mi vengono centinaia di:

udevd-event[numero] - run_program - /sbin/udev_run_hotplugd failed e lo stesso per udev_run_devd.

anche la mia wireless non va più (ipw3945)

che posso fare? idee? help meee!!Last edited by Elbryan on Wed Nov 29, 2006 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Hai lanciato 'etc-update' dopo l'aggiornamento? Gli hai detto di aggiornare /etc/init.d/udevd?

Ciao.

----------

## Elbryan

no.. il secondo come si fa?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> no.. il secondo come si fa?

 

lanciando etc-update, come d'altronde ti dice di fare emerge stesso

----------

## nikko96

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> ciao..
> 
> non ricordo che ho fatto (sicuramente emerge -avuDN world con emerge --sync) ma da ora al boot mi vengono centinaia di:
> 
> udevd-event[numero] - run_program - /sbin/udev_run_hotplugd failed e lo stesso per udev_run_devd.
> ...

 

Prova a rimuovere lo sript di avvio di coldplug:

```
# rc-update del coldplug

# rm -f /etc/init.d/coldplug

 
```

Ciao.

----------

## Elbryan

grazie ragazzi ..

coldplug non l'ho toccato invece ho aggiornato gli etc.

per curiosità... cosa fa "source /etc/profile"?

comunque..risolto.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> per curiosità... cosa fa "source /etc/profile"?

 Rilegge tutte le impostazioni presenti in quel file; in sintesi, tenta di riportare l'ambiente nelle condizioni iniziali, come se tu avessi appena avviato il computer. L'ambiente si può sporcare (PATH che vengono ridefinite e altre amenità) e quello serve per ripristinarle.

Ciao.

----------

